# Snowy Oak



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome! I guess snow is better than mud!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Such a cute pup.Nothing better than a tired dog.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oakly! You are just too funny with your bunny ears!!!! Guess he knows Easter is just around the corner!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Oak has to be the luckiest dog in the world, I don't let him see all the pics, he'd want to defect to live with Oakly's Dad!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What a cutie pie  He's much lighter than my Tucker is, but I still say they look similar  I hope you get around to posting "then and now" pictures.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

lovestofly said:


> Oak has to be the luckiest dog in the world, I don't let him see all the pics, he'd want to defect to live with Oakly's Dad!!!


Putz can come play in Oaklys playground anytime! Those two would have a blast together!


----------



## charchan's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this picture! I love that Oakly is absolutely determined to have fun ALL the time! Love it!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Love that pic. Not a pose you see often in our goldens. Too cute.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy was he having a lot of fun. Great picture!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Always has been and always will be one of the happiest dogs I've ever seen!!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't think my pups will see snow like that until next December or January. Looks like Oakly will enjoy it while he can! Great photo.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great photo of the Oak man Rob. He is just one handsome boy. I love looking at his photos. After meeting him, its so easy to just want to see him all the time. Cannot wait to see him in June. Thanks for sharing as always.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous picture of Oakly. You do an incredible job of getting great action shots of him.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow I just love that shot and love seeing the bigger pics!!! Oakly is so beautiful and I love how you got the shot with his ears all out like that....great action shot for sure!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

It's the Cadbury...uhhh...err.... Oakly!!!!
We love him, Rob!


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

simply stated..Oakly knows how to live....that gorgeous golden is ALWAYS happy and it ALWAYS shows! He's a lucky boy....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You go Oakly! I can't wait to see him again, Rob!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Great Picture!! Love your bunny ears Oakly, Ella says your the Easter golden:wavey:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

There he is, that handsome Oakly. He is always having so much fun!!


----------



## Liams_Mommy (Jan 11, 2006)

Great pic of Oakly! Love those bunny ears!

We got a bit of snow over here too, but it's been really mild.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

What a neat picture of Oakly. I remember the mantra from puppy class "A tired puppy is a good puppy."


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

We sometimes hold up Hailie's ears and call her "Golden Shepherd". Oakley looks like a "Golden Shepherd" in this picture


----------

